

Show HN: world cup players card - ins429
http://futbol-cards.com/
Data from kimonolab world cup api, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kimonolabs.com&#x2F;worldcup&#x2F;explorer.<p>Well I was exploring new stuffs(golang backend, reactjs + angularjs), so it&#x27;s not pretty yet.
======
couchand
Nice simple, easy reference. A suggestion: the search box could benefit from
keyboard navigation.

